# AWordLover HITS 1,000



## AngelEyes

*CONGRATULATIONS, AWordLover!!!*​ 
*You've reached a wonderful milestone. I Enjoy reading all your posts. *​ 
*Well done.*​ 

*AngelEyes*​


----------



## Loob

You beast, you got there before me!  Congratulations, AWL, I look forward to agreeing with you many times in the future..

Loob


----------



## volky

*Hey.....AWordLover....... congratsssssssssssssssssssss*


----------



## Macunaíma

Thanks, WordLover, for always taking interest in the threads that I start and for your clear explanations 

Muito Obrigado!

_Macunaíma_


----------



## AWordLover

Thank you very much for your kind words.
I'm glad that AngelEyes wrote to tell me there was a thread that I would be interested in. I would otherwise never have looked here.

I enjoy the WR community very much. I've been spending considerable time in the English Only forum and I learn many new things each day.

The only thing that saddens me is that no one has commented on my new avatar. I commissioned my daughter to create this avatar, and I believe that I invented this bit of wordplay.

Thanks again,
AWordLover

PS When I consider how much time I spend in the forums I'm astonished that others (like Panj for example) can have tens of thousands of posts in a very short time.


----------



## cheshire

The messenger of Ares! 
When I'm feelin' 
there's no space to swing myself;

When I'm feelin' 
there's no one to tie a bell round my neck;

When I'm feelin'
there's no escape out of the bag;

When I'm feelin'
on the hot tin roof;

When I'm feelin'
I've lost my ninth;

You were always there for me.

You're a shoulder to cry on;
You're a leg to purr against;
You're a mat to cuddle on;

You are always there for us!​


----------



## dn88

Gee... what should I say... that was quick! Well done, AWordLover! You always give a helping hand to those in need. Keep going like that and do never stop!  I'm looking forward to your next thousand. 

Sincerest regards,

dn88


----------



## EmilyD

Congratulations AWL!

Regarding your avatar:  Many many years ago, my family stopped at some diner in Vermont or New Hampshire, and my father asked if they had any *vichey *water [I've no idea how to spell vicioi ?]. The waitress looked at him and politely but with tremendous horror asked: * fishy* water *?!
*My brother and I nearly died.

The schwa is perilous, omenous and vicious.

I enjoy your posts.  Many happy returns of the M.

Nomi


----------



## Siberia

I'm not a poet and I don't mince with words as you may have noticed so I'll come straight to the point:

Congrats on your 1000 posts and hope to see many more. Thanks for being humble in your answers and  for not thrusting your opinions down people's throats.


----------



## Trisia

I've only been here for a VERY short while, but I did notice AWL's neat replies, always nice and supporting.

So, congratulations, hope I'll grow up to have as many posts someday


----------

